# spray bottles what best?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

looking for new spray bottles, have autosmart ones but they seam to leak over time, the autosmart rep was trying to sell me the Pressure bottles but unsure what there like? thanks


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

The autoglym ones are very good 👍

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

These are some of my favourite's,

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-Doubl...170641?hash=item27eb2abad1:g:XPsAAOSwBahVXfij

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...186400?hash=item3f613ad9a0:g:YrIAAOSwuAVWx292

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...403290?hash=item2ee307519a:g:bL0AAOSw-vlVjECP

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Autoglym-...502235?hash=item5b1d69e19b:g:p08AAOSw0HVWEsQw

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ACID-RESI...147864?hash=item280fb40518:g:fawAAOSwwPhWl4pu


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great links bud. Cheers 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

The "Big Blaster" foaming head is a good idea for wheel cleaners


----------



## HITMANVW (Apr 29, 2013)

If you have a Makro card, then their cleaning range spray bottles are very good, both in price and quality. The bottles have some dilution markings so you don't need to have a separate beaker for diluting.


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

These are the best and great value! Same as what Autosmart use just without the logo! &#55357;&#56842;

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/171061474882


----------



## jake osullivan (Sep 7, 2016)

These are also great

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/121909275098

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/161651253557


----------



## Liam85 (Mar 25, 2015)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...7ee3b98&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=272214186400

Best ones I have tried off ebay. Dilution chart on the bottle too.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

autofinesse pro ones 
free delivery and cheap 
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html
excellent quality bottles.


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autofinesse pro ones
> free delivery and cheap
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html
> excellent quality bottles.


The bottles may be good but I don't get on with those triggers at all
Hardly any adjustability, not that chem resistant and the pull on them is pretty poor imo

For the same money you can get an atomzia talco chem resistant trigger

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-chemical-spray-head-cat25.html#aMasterATCS0000

And a handi hold bottle

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/atomiza-generic-bottle-cat25.html#aMasterATGB0000

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

Hereisphilly said:


> The bottles may be good but I don't get on with those triggers at all
> Hardly any adjustability, not that chem resistant and the pull on them is pretty poor imo
> 
> For the same money you can get an atomzia talco chem resistant trigger
> ...


i dont have any problems with auto glanz alkalloy wheel cleaner diluted and also surfex hd apc diluted, sprays out nicely and the trigger works fine


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i dont have any problems with auto glanz alkalloy wheel cleaner diluted and also surfex hd apc diluted, sprays out nicely and the trigger works fine


Yeah I think cos I've got quite big hands those triggers don't feel great for me, can't get the best grip on them

Try putting tardis or smart wheels in those triggers and you'll find they rot pretty quickly

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm with 'Philly here, for general purposes the Atomiza ones that PB sell are hard to beat.

I wish they also stocked the larger stroke and foaming heads, but you can't have everything :lol:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

steelghost said:


> I'm with 'Philly here, for general purposes the Atomiza ones that PB sell are hard to beat.
> 
> I wish they also stocked the larger stroke and foaming heads, but you can't have everything


If you're buying 5 or more, shop n shine do some good discounts on theirs

Exactly the same as pb, and they stock all the atomiza big blaster and foamer triggers too

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Losirob (Apr 20, 2014)

I would recommend Autoglym . I have been using them for a while


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

sean ryan said:


> These are some of my favourite's,
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/3-x-Doubl...170641?hash=item27eb2abad1:g:XPsAAOSwBahVXfij
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the recommendations :thumb:


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

http://www.ampulla.co.uk has a wide range even aluminium ones .

Ones I use top quality but bit pricey :
http://www.kwazar.co.uk/117/Kwazar-Mercury-Pro-10-litre-Double-Action-Trigger-Spray


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Kwazar Mercury ones are pretty good.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/5-x-Trigg...403290?hash=item2ee307519a:g:bL0AAOSw-vlVjECP

What I have found with these for example is the head maybe chemical resistant but the bottle isn't.

Leave Tardis in these and the bottle will go brittle and break.


----------



## Steviemk6 (Nov 14, 2014)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> autofinesse pro ones
> free delivery and cheap
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/auto-finesse-pro-range-mixing-bottle-cat25.html
> excellent quality bottles.


Another vote here&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;

I always remove spray head after use, keeps trigger from rotting away


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Necro'ing an old thread... :lol:

Anyone who knows if the Atomiza bottles are somewhat see-through and whether they have dilution markings or not?


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Ciamician said:


> Necro'ing an old thread...
> 
> Anyone who knows if the Atomiza bottles are somewhat see-through and whether they have dilution markings or not?


Yes they are translucent so you can easily see the colour and level of the liquid, no they don't have any markings on the side :thumb:

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> Yes they are translucent so you can easily see the colour and level of the liquid, no they don't have any markings on the side :thumb:
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Too bad.

I'll be getting these then, combined with the Atomiza sprayer.


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Ciamician said:


> Too bad.
> 
> I'll be getting these then, combined with the Atomiza sprayer.


They're the best and most reliable combination I've found over the years. Elite Care Care do a pack of 3 triggers saving you a pound over buying them seperately, although their bottles are more expensive.


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

Surrey Sam said:


> They're the best and most reliable combination I've found over the years. Elite Care Care do a pack of 3 triggers saving you a pound over buying them seperately, although their bottles are more expensive.


The unbranded 947ml bottle which actually has dilution markings as opposed to the Atomiza bottles (which is odd if you ask me) seems to be out of stock (or just 1 left) @ ShopNShine 

I'm guessing these ones are the exact same and these 3-packs are the Atomiza spray heads even though the brand isn't mentioned anywhere? Correct?


----------



## Surrey Sam (Dec 29, 2008)

Ciamician said:


> The unbranded 947ml bottle which actually has dilution markings as opposed to the Atomiza bottles (which is odd if you ask me) seems to be out of stock (or just 1 left) @ ShopNShine
> 
> I'm guessing these ones are the exact same and these 3-packs are the Atomiza spray heads even though the brand isn't mentioned anywhere? Correct?


Yes, I would say they're the same. All are made in Taiwan and unbranded.


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

I've used the Meguiars generic bottles plus foaming and spray heads from Elite car care.


----------



## ahmed_b08 (Dec 15, 2016)

Get an old Mr Muscle bottle... just kidding.

The autofinesse bottle look decent


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

i've used these for a couple f years and cant beat them! as said there's a better discount if you're purchasing multiple too 

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/atomiza-chemical-resistant-spray-head?___SID=U

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/947ml-bottle-with-dilution-markings


----------



## Ciamician (Nov 27, 2016)

They arrived just yesterday (along with some other things):



Here's a decent picture of the dilution markings:


----------

